# Surviving



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Got this link in from a Prepper pal. Thought it was worth sharing. 
» Bosnia war survivor warns of things to come in collapse of America Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Got this link in from a Prepper pal. Thought it was worth sharing.
> » Bosnia war survivor warns of things to come in collapse of America Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


Good read!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Pray none of us have to experience this.


----------



## IggyThump (Sep 7, 2013)

Agreed. Hopefully this experience will never be brought to us. In case it does, that's why we do our best to be prepared I suppose.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Very good read. Glad I'm ahead of the game.


----------



## eferred (Mar 15, 2015)

Really, tho, why would you stay in a locale that was all messed up? All you'd need, really, is come gold coins, a pistol, a bit of camping gear and enough intelligence to move someplace where it's peaceful.


----------



## Sarahwalker (Mar 3, 2015)

Thank you for sharing this! Very thoughtful article.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I read another piece like this on another forum but it was from what is going on in the Ukraine. The stories were/are very similar as I'm sure they would be if it happened here.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

some of that stuff did happen here during the great depression.


----------

